# Der "Suche Film Thread"



## Thoor (30. Januar 2010)

Jeder kennts, man sieht nen Film den man gerne näher betrachten möchte zuhause im Internet und den man natürlich NIEMALS downloaden würde! Doch kaum ist man zuhause hat man den Titel vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fang mal an:

Ich hab heute nen Film gesehen der von Wikinger handelt und einem Raumschiff mit nem "monster" das landet, FSK 16 vom Herr der Ringe Produzent... Auf Wikipedia und so hab ich nix gefunden, scheint ein neuer Film zu sein ._.


----------



## Beckenblockade (30. Januar 2010)

Outlander


----------



## Varghoud (30. Januar 2010)

Bei dem dir genannten Film handelt es sich wohl um "Outlander". 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outlander




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[font="ms sans serif,verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif"][size="-1"]Unter der Herrschaft der Wikinger landet ein Krieger aus weiter Ferne - Kainan - mit seinem Raumschiff auf der Erde. Im Schlepptau hat er eine bedrohliche Kreatur, ein außerirdisches Wesen, das er "Morween" nennt. Als das Biest die Gegend ins Chaos stürzt, schließen sich die Wikinger mit Kainan zusammen, um es zu vernichten. Denn nur er kann sich zum Sieg führen... 

 Es wirken u.a. mit: James Caviezel, Sophia Myles, Jack Huston, Ron Perlman und John Hurt... 

Quelle: www.moviefans.de
 [/size][/font]

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. Januar 2010)

Super danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (31. Januar 2010)

Ich suche nen Film in der Art wie 2012 oder auch i am legend
kennt da jdm was?


----------



## Varghoud (31. Januar 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Ich suche nen Film in der Art wie 2012 oder auch i am legend
> kennt da jdm was?



Hä? Die beiden Filme kann man doch überhaupt nicht miteinander vergleichen! Präzisier dich bitte mal.

Wenn du einen Film wie "I am Legend" möchtest, würde ich dir "*28 days later*" und "*28 weeks later*" empfehlen. Beides spannende Horrorfilme, in denen auch ein Virus grassiert und ein Mann glaubt, vollkommen allein zu sein, bis dann Zombies auftauchen...

Wenn du einen Film wie "2012" möchtest, kann ich dir Roland Emmerichs andere Filme ans Herz legen. "*The Day after Tomorrow*" würde da sehr gut passen. Ansonsten "*The Core*" oder "*Armageddon*".


----------



## Ragebar (31. Januar 2010)

ich probier mal mein glück ich suche eine Serie & Film der Legend of the Seeker ähnlich ist!?

die ich auch im Netz ansehen kann.


----------



## Beckenblockade (31. Januar 2010)

> ich probier mal mein glück ich suche eine Serie & Film der Legend of the Seeker ähnlich ist!?
> 
> die ich auch im Netz ansehen kann.


Du suchst eine Serie sowie einen Film, der so ähnlich ist wie Legend of the seeker UND verlangst, dass die beiden Dinge legal im Internet streambar sind? ô.o

Sprichst du von etwas Konkretem, von dem du den Namen nicht (mehr) weißt, oder willst du nur einfach irgendwas, was alle diese Kriterien erfüllt?
Falls letzteres der Fall sein sollte, glaube ich nicht, dass du da große Chancen hast... ô.o


----------



## Ragebar (31. Januar 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Du suchst eine Serie sowie einen Film, der so ähnlich ist wie Legend of the seeker UND verlangst, dass die beiden Dinge legal im Internet streambar sind? ô.o
> 
> Sprichst du von etwas Konkretem, von dem du den Namen nicht (mehr) weißt, oder willst du nur einfach irgendwas, was alle diese Kriterien erfüllt?
> Falls letzteres der Fall sein sollte, glaube ich nicht, dass du da große Chancen hast... ô.o



ich suche eine Abenteuer Serie oder Film der in dieses Schema passt, es kann auch eine Ältere Serie oder ein Älterer Film sein aber nicht Xena oder Herkules... xD


----------



## Haramann (31. Januar 2010)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Hä? Die beiden Filme kann man doch überhaupt nicht miteinander vergleichen! Präzisier dich bitte mal.
> 
> Wenn du einen Film wie "I am Legend" möchtest, würde ich dir "*28 days later*" und "*28 weeks later*" empfehlen. Beides spannende Horrorfilme, in denen auch ein Virus grassiert und ein Mann glaubt, vollkommen allein zu sein, bis dann Zombies auftauchen...
> 
> Wenn du einen Film wie "2012" möchtest, kann ich dir Roland Emmerichs andere Filme ans Herz legen. "*The Day after Tomorrow*" würde da sehr gut passen. Ansonsten "*The Core*" oder "*Armageddon*".




danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (24. März 2010)

Huhu Ihr!

Suche einen Zockerfilm... aber the Gamer ist es nicht. Bin mir auch gar nicht sicher ob es den wirklich gibt, egal wen ich frage der hat das noch nicht gehört...
Die übermotivierte Verkaufskraft im Mediamarkt erst recht nicht :-)

Hieß man ne Zeit lang es gäbe einen Film über einen Zocker der zum teil in guildwars (??) spielt? Sei wohl Pflicht für jeden der gerne Zockt

Google sagt es gäbe einen Film über Counter Strike, aber das war es glaub auch nicht... Weiß aber auch gar nicht recht was ich suchen soll, alles ein bisschen wenig.

Kennt den Film von euch jemand? Taugt der was?

LG Marion


----------



## Billy Eastwood (24. März 2010)

Hallöchen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Filmen oder auch einer Serie die sich um einen Krieg / Kampf zwischen Himmel und Hölle dreht. Sowas wie Constantine, Dogma oder Legion. 
Ob Realfilm / Serie oder Anime ist eigentlich ganz egal hauptsache Himmel vs. Hölle oder Himmel vs. Himmel oder Hölle vs. Hölle. ^^

mfg


----------



## Beckenblockade (24. März 2010)

In Legion kommen weder die Hölle, Dämonen oder der Teufel vor... Ich nehme an du meinst einfach generell Filme mit Engeln, oder?
Ich empfehle einfach mal God's Army...


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> In Legion kommen weder die Hölle, Dämonen oder der Teufel vor... Ich nehme an du meinst einfach generell Filme mit Engeln, oder?
> Ich empfehle einfach mal God's Army...



Ja ich meinte generell Filme mit Engeln und oder Dämonen. ^^

Und danke werd mir den Film mal angucken.


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach Filmen oder auch einer Serie die sich um einen Krieg / Kampf zwischen Himmel und Hölle dreht. Sowas wie Constantine, Dogma oder Legion.
> Ob Realfilm / Serie oder Anime ist eigentlich ganz egal hauptsache Himmel vs. Hölle oder Himmel vs. Himmel oder Hölle vs. Hölle. ^^
> ...




ich weiß was du willst...
Wächter der Nacht
Wächter des tages 
und Gefallene Engel 1-3 is göttlich!


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> ich weiß was du willst...
> Wächter der Nacht
> Wächter des tages
> und Gefallene Engel 1-3 is göttlich!



Ok Wächter der Nacht und Wächter des Tages kenn ich schon ^^

Und Gefallene Engel schreib ich mir mal auf.

danke

mfg


----------



## Manowar (25. März 2010)

@ Marion
Hitman oder Max Payne vielleicht?


Edit
Mir fällt gerade ein..auch ich suche nen Film :>

Der war irgendwie strange -> ne Mischung aus Horror/Splatter und Pron..war nen einsamer Planet oder Landschaft. Ne Gruppe vpn 4-8 Leuten wanderten umher und finden auf einmal ein großes Haus. In diesem Haus wohnt ein Pärchen (Aliens oder sowas) und versuchen die Leute von der Gruppe zu verführen, um dann Sex mit denen zu haben. Nach dem Sex wächst nen Alien in denen und springt irgendwann fröhlich heraus (mal schön umschrieben) .

Vielleicht kennt den ja sogar einer *g*


----------



## marion9394 (25. März 2010)

> @ Marion
> Hitman oder Max Payne vielleicht?



es soll wohl um einen kerl gehen der zockt... und den kerl soll man immer mal wieder im spiel sehen. glaube guild wars... also quasi sein online-leben. der film wechselt wohl immer von real zu onlinegame - also ganz wirr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... befürchte aber inzwischen das es sowas nicht gibt... glaub das war wohl ein fanprojekt oder sowas :-/


----------



## Beckenblockade (25. März 2010)

@Marion: Könnte sich gut um Ben X handeln... Da wird allerdings Archlord gespielt.


----------



## marion9394 (26. März 2010)

Das muss er sein! Danke dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (26. März 2010)

Immer gern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

